# Has anyone here been on the Daniel Fast



## Diakonos (Oct 18, 2005)

If so...

What did you eat or not eat?  I would like to compare your guidlines with the guidlines I received.


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

some info on the Daniel Fast would be nice for those of us who have never heard of it.


----------



## Diakonos (Oct 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> some info on the Daniel Fast would be nice for those of us who have never heard of it.



Sure thing.
(what to Eat)

Whole Grains: Brown Rice, Oats, Barley

Legumes: Dried Beans, Pinto Beans, Split Peas, Lentils, Black Eyed 
Peas

Fruits: Apples, Apricots, Bananas, Blackberries, Blueberries, Boy- 
senberries, Cantelope, Cherries, Cranberries, Oats, Figs, Grapefruit, Grapes, Guava, Honeydew Melon, Kiwi, Lemons, Limes, Mangoes, Nectarines, Papayas, Peaches, Pears, Pineapples, Plums, Prunes, Raisins, Rasberries, Strawberries, Tangeloes, Tangerines, Watermelon 

Vegetables: Artichokes, Asparagus, Beets, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, Cabbage, Carrots, Cauliflower, Celery, Chili Peppers, Corn, Cucumbers, Eggplant, Garlic, Gingerroot, Kale, Leeks, Lettuce, Mushrooms, Mustard Greens, Okra, Onions, Parsley, Potatoes, Radishes, Rutabagas, Scallions, Spinach, Sprouts, Squashes, Sweet Potatoes, Tomatoes, Turnips, Watercress, Yams, Zucchini

Seeds, Nuts, Sprouts

Liquids: Spring Water, Distilled Water, 100% All-Natural Fruit Juices, 100% All Natural Vegetable Juices

(what to Avoid) 

Meat 
White Rice
Fried Foods 
Caffeine
Carbonated Beverages
Foods Containing Preservatives or Additives
Refined Sugar
Sugar Substitutes
White Flour and All Products Using It 
Margarine, Shortening, High Fat Products
Alcoholic beverages
Tobacco products


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 18, 2005)

So basically no protein??


----------



## Diakonos (Oct 18, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> So basically no protein??



...and that is what I am struggling with.  My Pastor has called the entire congretion to this fast for 3 weeks.  I strength train.  There is not a lot of protein built into this fast.  So...

I am looking for ways to get more protein without violating the guidlines of the fast.
No meat, poultry, milk, eggs, sodium, additives & preservatives.
Many of the protein supplments on the market are high in sodium, and sugars.

Any suggestions.


----------



## Gordo (Oct 18, 2005)

It's a Christian based "fast".... no meat.

http://www.gotquestions.org/Daniel-fast.html

Doesn't necessarily mean no protein.
I guess it's going to involve how strict your interpretation of no meat and wine for 3 weeks is going to be.

eggs might be out depending on your interpretation of meat but I think milk and possibly soy (I know not you best option, but it might be your only option) are okay.

I don't know much about the fast nor have I tried it I had to "google it".


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2005)

How is that a fast?  A fast means you don't eat anything.

If you add meat to the list of things you can eat, then it would look like a good well balanced diet.


----------



## Gordo (Oct 18, 2005)

Ouch, no eggs that suxs 

Looks like soy is it. Soy milk, tofu, soy based protein powder (whey is out).
some protein in oats and nuts, grains, beans....not much but it's there.

Why would your pastor knock out milk   ah well, you do what you can.


----------



## Diakonos (Oct 18, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> How is that a fast?  A fast means you don't eat anything.



There are many types of fast.  This particular one was inspired by the pophet Daniel who refused to partake in the King's royal diet.  He fasted from meat, wine and "tasty" or flavorful foods.


----------



## Diakonos (Oct 18, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> How is that a fast?  A fast means you don't eat anything.



There are many types of fasts.  This particular one was inspired by the pophet Daniel who refused to partake in the King's royal diet.  He fasted from meat, wine and "tasty" or savory foods.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2005)

What is your goal with doing this fast? --- oops nevermind, I missed your other post.


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

Diakonos said:
			
		

> ...and that is what I am struggling with.  My Pastor has called the entire congretion to this fast for 3 weeks.  I strength train.  There is not a lot of protein built into this fast.  So...
> 
> I am looking for ways to get more protein without violating the guidlines of the fast.
> No meat, poultry, milk, eggs, sodium, additives & preservatives.
> ...


Forbidding meat is talked about in the bible...........its a sin to do so and the sign of a false religion.....ask your pastor about the Doctrine of Devils and the mention of forbidding meat....................love to hear him talk his way out of this one.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Forbidding meat is talked about in the bible...........its a sin to do so and the sign of a false religion.....ask your pastor about the Doctrine of Devils and the mention of forbidding meat....................love to hear him talk his way out of this one.



I believe this is true.  Eating meat is how our brains evolved, thus eliminating the Neanderthals and producing Cro-magnons ( I think )

Without meat, we wouldn't have been able to evolve to the point of understanding the bible...Or writing or reading...


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2005)

I would just not do the fast.  There is no biblical support for you doing it just because Daniel did it.  His situation was much different than yours.  Was religion is this?


----------



## Diakonos (Oct 18, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> What is your goal with doing this fast?



The overall goal for my church is preparation for our season of aquisition and growth.  



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Forbidding meat is talked about in the bible...........its a sin to do so and the sign of a false religion.....ask your pastor about the Doctrine of Devils and the mention of forbidding meat....................love to hear him talk his way out of this one.



I would be curious to know, where in the Bible it says this.


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

Diakonos said:
			
		

> ...and that is what I am struggling with.  *My Pastor has called the entire congretion to this fast for 3 weeks*.  I strength train.  There is not a lot of protein built into this fast.  So...
> 
> I am looking for ways to get more protein without violating the guidlines of the fast.
> No meat, poultry, milk, eggs, sodium, additives & preservatives.
> ...


*Read 1 Timothy 4:1-5*. It tells us that ???in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils???commanding to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. For every creature of God is good, and nothing to be refused, if it be received with thanksgiving: For it is sanctified by the word of God and prayer.???


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2005)

Diakonos said:
			
		

> I would be curious to know, where in the Bible it says this.



1 Timothy
Chapter 4

1 Now the Spirit explicitly says that in the last times some will turn away from the faith by paying attention to deceitful spirits and demonic instructions 
2 
through the hypocrisy of liars with branded consciences. 
3 
They forbid marriage and require abstinence from foods that God created to be received with thanksgiving by those who believe and know the truth. 
4 
For everything created by God is good, and nothing is to be rejected when received with thanksgiving, 
5 
for it is made holy by the invocation of God in prayer. 2


----------



## Diakonos (Oct 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Read 1 Timothy 4:1-5*. It tells us that ???in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils???commanding to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. For every creature of God is good, and nothing to be refused, if it be received with thanksgiving: For it is sanctified by the word of God and prayer.???



Our Pastor isn't asking us to permantly obstain from meat.  Nor does she suggest that there is something inherently evil about eating it.  The fast is only for 21 days.


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

Diakonos said:
			
		

> Our Pastor isn't asking us to permantly obstain from meat.  Nor does she suggest that there is something inherently evil about eating it.  The fast is only for 21 days.


I think its best if you believe in Jesus to read his teachings for yourself  
*Your pastor is wrong and directly going against the teachings of Jesus*............read the bible for yourself.............don't just blindly follow a false teacher


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2005)

http://www.bible.com/answers/avegetar.html


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2005)

Diakonos said:
			
		

> Our Pastor isn't asking us to permantly obstain from meat.  Nor does she suggest that there is something inherently evil about eating it.  The fast is only for 21 days.



If there is nothing wrong with eating meat, why do the fast then?  I am not clear what it is supposed to accomplish.


----------



## Diakonos (Oct 18, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> If there is nothing wrong with eating meat, why do the fast then?  I am not clear what it is supposed to accomplish.



Don't get caught up in the meat aspect of the fast.  It's not only a fast from meat, but other things as well:
White Rice
Fried Foods 
Caffeine
Carbonated Beverages
Foods Containing Preservatives or Additives
Refined Sugar
Sugar Substitutes
White Flour and All Products Using It 
Margarine, Shortening, High Fat Products
Alcoholic beverages
Tobacco products 

It's simply another type of fast.  Sometimes we do a fruit and juice fast from sun up to sun down (were all we consume for the day is fruit and juice).  Some of our members go on an absolute fast or a water only fast for a period of time.  It really depends on what the corporate goal of the church is (or individual goal of the member is).  In preperation for our new season in our ministry, we our on the Daniel Fast.


----------



## Diakonos (Oct 18, 2005)

By the way, the question still stands.  

Has anyone else tried this fast?

Holla


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2005)

Diakonos said:
			
		

> It's simply another type of fast.  Sometimes we do a fruit and juice fast from sun up to sun down (were all we consume for the day is fruit and juice).  Some of our members go on an absolute fast or a water only fast for a period of time.  It really depends on what the corporate goal of the church is (or individual goal of the member is).  In preperation for our new season in our ministry, we our on the Daniel Fast.



Just curious... what religion is this?


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

Its a false religion thats for sure!!


----------



## Diakonos (Oct 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I think its best if you believe in Jesus to read his teachings for yourself
> *Your pastor is wrong and directly going against the teachings of Jesus*............read the bible for yourself.............don't just blindly follow a false teacher



Don't get it twisted friend.

1. I don't blindly follow anyone.  I spend a good amount of time studying the scriptures.  Which brings me to my second point.


> Read 1 Timothy 4:1-5. It tells us that ???in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils???commanding to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. For every creature of God is good, and nothing to be refused, if it be received with thanksgiving: For it is sanctified by the word of God and prayer.???


2. Jesus didn't teach this, as you claimed earlier in this thread.  The apostle Paul said this in a private letter he wrote to Timothy (one of his proteges and sons in the ministry).  

With all due respect, you don't know me well enough to pass judgement on what I believe.  It would make more sense to ask questions the way that NeilPearson has.


			
				NealPearson said:
			
		

> Just curious... what religion is this?


I'm Christian.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2005)

Diakonos said:
			
		

> Don't get it twisted friend.
> 
> 1. I don't blindly follow anyone.  I spend a good amount of time studying the scriptures.  Which brings me to my second point.
> 
> ...



Non-denominational?  What is the name of the church?

Just curious because most Protestant religions have pretty much abandoned fasting and it is obviously not a lent fast.  The only Protestant Christian religion that I have heard of that fasts is some Evangelicals - and that has only been in the last ten years or so.


----------



## Diakonos (Oct 18, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Non-denominational?  What is the name of the church?
> 
> Just curious because most Protestant religions have pretty much abandoned fasting and it is obviously not a lent fast.  The only Protestant Christian religion that I have heard of that fasts is some Evangelicals - and that has only been in the last ten years or so.



United Church of Christ is the denomination of my church.
Zion Temple U.C.C.


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

Diakonos said:
			
		

> Don't get it twisted friend.
> 
> 1. I don't blindly follow anyone.  I spend a good amount of time studying the scriptures.  Which brings me to my second point.
> 
> ...


1. Yes you do
2.Yes he did
3. Yes I do
4. No you're not


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 1. Yes you do
> 2.Yes he did
> 3. Yes I do
> 4. No you're not


LMAO.


----------



## drew.haynes (Oct 18, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I believe this is true.  Eating meat is how our brains evolved, thus eliminating the Neanderthals and producing Cro-magnons ( I think )
> 
> Without meat, we wouldn't have been able to evolve to the point of understanding the bible...Or writing or reading...




You know that... as a Christian... he will most likely believe that any evolution beyond micro-evolution is completely ridiculous and false, and that it is nothing more than a theory toward which thousands devote endless efforts in the attempt to make MORE valid than the belief that God created a "young" earth, ultimately trying to minimize the significance of even historically verifiable points made in the Bible.

I wouldn't necessarily disagree with him either. Not trying to start an argument which can't be concluded, since no one was around to say what really happened in the beginning... just thought it was funny that you were basing our ability to read on the theory of evolution, while talking to a Christian.


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

1 Timothy 4:1-3 says, ???Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron; *Forbidding to marry, and commanding to abstain from meats,* which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth.??? This says that people who command others to abstain from meats are *false teachers*.

sounds like the Catholic church to me


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *1 Timothy 4:1-5*. It tells us that ???in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils???commanding to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. For every creature of God is good, and nothing to be refused, if it be received with thanksgiving: For it is sanctified by the word of God and prayer.???



I'm putting this in sig. thanks foreman, sweet quote.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 18, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> You know that... as a Christian... he will most likely believe that any evolution beyond micro-evolution is completely ridiculous and false, and that it is nothing more than a theory toward which thousands devote endless efforts in the attempt to make MORE valid than the belief that God created a "young" earth, ultimately trying to minimize the significance of even historically verifiable points made in the Bible.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily disagree with him either. Not trying to start an argument which can't be concluded, since no one was around to say what really happened in the beginning... just thought it was funny that you were basing our ability to read on the theory of evolution, while talking to a Christian.



Good post.  I didn't even think about that while typing that response.
I don't know everything, obviously, and neither do I know a lot about the bible,
or God's teachings, ( I hope to learn more as I grow older, and start going to church again... )


----------



## Mista (Oct 18, 2005)

Put your helmets on, there bible bashing going on


----------



## ness (Oct 19, 2005)

Foreman...
Another supporting verse to argue with would be Acts 10:10-15

_10 He became hungry and wanted something to eat, and while the meal was being prepared, he fell into a trance. 
11 He saw heaven opened and something like a large sheet being let down to earth by its four corners. 
12 It contained all kinds of four-footed animals, as well as reptiles of the earth and birds of the air. 
13 Then a voice told him, "Get up, Peter. Kill and eat." 
14 "Surely not, Lord!" Peter replied. "I have never eaten anything impure or unclean." 
15The voice spoke to him a second time, "Do not call anything impure that God has made clean."_

Also, In 1 Timothy 4 verse 1 begins by saying, _"The Spirit clearly says"_ which would mean although this is a letter it is nonetheless something God said.

Lastly, I'm not trying to bust you up for doing this whole Daniel fast thing (as a Christian myself) although I do believe there is a difference between this kind of fast and a juice fast (as you mentioned).  A juice fast is beneficial physically...not so sure about the one you are attempting.


----------



## Stu (Oct 19, 2005)

Foreman is going to hell


----------



## bludevil (Oct 19, 2005)

ness said:
			
		

> Foreman...
> Another supporting verse to argue with would be Acts 10:10-15
> 
> _10 He became hungry and wanted something to eat, and while the meal was being prepared, he fell into a trance.
> ...



Your taking this qoute entirely out of context. He's not talking about meat or eating at all. This chapter in the bible is referring to witnessing to Gentiles. Many diciples in those times only thought Jews could be saved. God is referencing food/meat as the Gentiles. Hence "Do not call anything impure that God has made clean". Meaning even Gentiles can be saved and seen as your brothers in christ.

I hate it when non Christians try to take verses out of the bible and use it, because the only show their ignorance or lack of knowledge for the bible and the workings/sayings of Jesus Christ.

I will say that Foreman might be on to something though. 1st of all, their were no women preachers in the bible, all were men and hence I believe only men are really called to be teachers of christ. Second, It's found many times within the bible that Jesus ate meat, ex, fish and fowl.


----------



## Diakonos (Oct 19, 2005)

People, People, People   

Some of the responses to this thread have been down right hilarious???

and ridiculous  ???

At no point and time did I (or my Pastor) ever say that eating meat was wrong, sinful or bad in any way (especially since I enjoy eating meat).  At no point and time did I (or my Pastor) make a distinction between which meats are good and which meats are bad (clean or unclean).  Nor am I advocating vegetarianism (thought I don???t see anything wrong with it).  I was simply talking about a 21 day fast (not a lifestyle change, but a fast).  So what???s up with all of the Bible bashing?

*If* I had made the argument that Christians should obtain from meat (be it clean or unclean or whatever), then maybe I could understand the references to Timothy 4:1-5 or Acts 10:10-15.  *But I didn???t.*  So these Bible verses have been used completely out of context.  And nothing agitates me more than wannabe, jackleg, soapbox preachers who misquote/misuse scripture and put their own spin on it.

For what it is worth, I think it???s funny that the only thing people seem to have a problem with is giving up meat.  No one seems to have a problem with the guidelines of the fast that say no sugar, or salt or alcohol or tobacco.   

By the way, the question still stands.  Has anyone done this fast?


----------



## ness (Oct 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Your taking this qoute entirely out of context. He's not talking about meat or eating at all. This chapter in the bible is referring to witnessing to Gentiles. Many diciples in those times only thought Jews could be saved. God is referencing food/meat as the Gentiles. Hence "Do not call anything impure that God has made clean". Meaning even Gentiles can be saved and seen as your brothers in christ.


I am NOT taking this quote out of context. Yes, it can reference witnessing to the Gentiles HOWEVER, in many study guides it can ALSO refer to how before the crucifixion God labeled some animals as clean and unclean due to the sacrificing needs of the Old Testament. And now in the New Testament God is telling Peter that because of His sacrifice on the cross those unclean animals are considered clean and can now be eaten.



			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> I hate it when non Christians try to take verses out of the bible and use it, because the only show their ignorance or lack of knowledge for the bible and the workings/sayings of Jesus Christ.


I am in fact a Christian and I although I have much to learn I am not totally ignorant when it comes to scripture.


----------



## ness (Oct 19, 2005)

Diakonos said:
			
		

> At no point and time did I (or my Pastor) ever say that eating meat was wrong, sinful or bad in any way (especially since I enjoy eating meat).  At no point and time did I (or my Pastor) make a distinction between which meats are good and which meats are bad (clean or unclean).  Nor am I advocating vegetarianism (thought I don???t see anything wrong with it).  I was simply talking about a 21 day fast (not a lifestyle change, but a fast).  So what???s up with all of the Bible bashing?


I'm pretty sure that very few of us that have been posting have been "Bible bashing."  There is just a difference if beliefs and how certain portions of scripture are taken.  You can't expect to throw a post out here which not only concerns your fast but is a Biblical issue as well and expect people to stay specifically on topic...read more threads, it is a common occurance.



			
				Diakonos said:
			
		

> *If* I had made the argument that Christians should obtain from meat (be it clean or unclean or whatever), then maybe I could understand the references to Timothy 4:1-5 or Acts 10:10-15.  *But I didn???t.*  So these Bible verses have been used completely out of context.  And nothing agitates me more than wannabe, jackleg, soapbox preachers who misquote/misuse scripture and put their own spin on it.


Again...your questions spanned a much greater topic and you can't expect people to stay on topic especially when you are being asked specifics from people who don't even know what you were talking about to begin with.
AND I refuse to be called a "wannabe, jackleg, soapbox preacher who misquotes/misuses scripture"  I did not misquote OR misuse scripture- and on top of that, when I posted...I wasn't even talking to you- I was responding to something else that was written.


----------



## GFR (Oct 19, 2005)

ness said:
			
		

> Foreman...
> Another supporting verse to argue with would be Acts 10:10-15
> 
> _10 He became hungry and wanted something to eat, and while the meal was being prepared, he fell into a trance.
> ...




 
Believe it or not this Atheist spent some time reading the Bible yesterday.
It has been about 15 years since I really studied it.....think its time to  brush up on it.


----------



## GFR (Oct 19, 2005)

Diakonos said:
			
		

> People, People, People
> 
> Some of the responses to this thread have been down right hilarious???
> 
> ...




Foreman/Diakonos  is/are going to hell


----------



## Diakonos (Oct 19, 2005)

ness said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that very few of us that have been posting have been "Bible bashing."  There is just a difference if beliefs and how certain portions of scripture are taken.  You can't expect to throw a post out here which not only concerns your fast but is a Biblical issue as well and expect people to stay specifically on topic...read more threads, it is a common occurance.
> 
> 
> Again...your questions spanned a much greater topic and you can't expect people to stay on topic especially when you are being asked specifics from people who don't even know what you were talking about to begin with.
> AND I refuse to be called a "wannabe, jackleg, soapbox preacher who misquotes/misuses scripture"  I did not misquote OR misuse scripture- and on top of that, when I posted...I wasn't even talking to you- I was responding to something else that was written.


Ness, 

I wasn't referring to you with my "wannabe, jackleg, soapbox preacher" comment.  You make a good point about how easy it is for threads to get off topic.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Foreman/Diakonos  is/are going to hell



Does it really not bother you to think you will go to hell? Eternal torture and damnation?
Or do you just believe we rot, and nothing else when we die...It's pretty
disheartening.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 19, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Does it really not bother you to think you will go to hell? Eternal torture and damnation?
> Or do you just believe we rot, and nothing else when we die...It's pretty
> disheartening.


 He doesn't believe in God.


----------



## drew.haynes (Oct 19, 2005)

I vote that, for the sake of the thread's author, any spiritual conversations be continued in private messages or another thread. I for one don't mind getting any PMs or IMs about spiritual topics if anyone is looking to discuss anything along those lines.

I just think, for this guy's sake, someone should finally start answering the question he asked in the first place.


----------



## GFR (Oct 19, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Does it really not bother you to think you will go to hell? Eternal torture and damnation?
> Or do you just believe we rot, and nothing else when we die...It's pretty
> disheartening.


Simple tricks and nonsense


----------



## bludevil (Oct 20, 2005)

To answer his question, no I haven't tried this diet. You can try google, maybe 
"opinions on Daniel fast diet", and see what kind of hits you get.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 20, 2005)

To answer his question, no I haven't tried this diet. You can try google, maybe 
"opinions on Daniel fast diet", and see what kind of hits you get. 



			
				ness said:
			
		

> I am in fact a Christian and I although I have much to learn I am not totally ignorant when it comes to scripture.



Ness, I wasn't referring to you when I wrote this but to all non-believers who keep trying to contradict what the bible says. Sorry if I came across that way.


----------



## mb27 (Oct 20, 2005)

Maybe I missed it but can you eat fish? I'd go for that.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

mb27 said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed it but *can you eat fish?* I'd go for that.


You can but only if Jesus conjures them up from the air with one of his magic spells.


----------



## mb27 (Oct 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You can but only if Jesus conjures them up from the air with one of his magic spell.



Lol!


----------



## Super Hulk (Nov 7, 2005)

Diakonos said:
			
		

> ...and that is what I am struggling with.  My Pastor has called the entire congretion to this fast for 3 weeks.  I strength train.  There is not a lot of protein built into this fast.  So...
> 
> I am looking for ways to get more protein without violating the guidlines of the fast.
> No meat, poultry, milk, eggs, sodium, additives & preservatives.
> ...



how about protein shakes ? or is there such a thing 

 

fasting is stupid. it makes you weak and unable to function properly


----------



## Diakonos (Nov 8, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> how about protein shakes ? or is there such a thing
> 
> 
> 
> fasting is stupid. it makes you weak and unable to function properly



Super Hulk

Just out of curiosity, have you ever fasted before?


----------



## Robyne Arrow (Nov 8, 2005)

Fasting is used by many and has been for century's.  It's a great way to rid the body of toxins and waste.  Sure it makes the body weak as the body is working over time  ridding the body of the above.  It's important when fasting that one limit their activity.

The important question to ask whether one should fast is merely, why and the purpose behind it. (If one wants to compete this is not the appropriate way to lose weight however for mere health or anti aging purposes fasting has merit.)
Additionally the purpose of fasting is critical as there are hundreds of fasts which could be just as faddish as the thousands of diets available.  
There are many styles of fasts; 12 hour fast, 1 day fast, 3 day fast, water fast, juice fast.  The more intense the fast the more important is to work along side a doctor preferably a holistic doctor.  You may want to check out Gabriel Cousens books.  In my opinion he is the master on fasting and detoxing. 

Whats important is not just whether one should fast, and if so with which fast, but how one comes out of the fast.

I have studied many fasts, tried a few of them and worked with dozens of well-known doctors regarding them. I hope this helps out!


----------

